# Is there any antivirus for SGS2



## SateeshChowdary (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello friends!

How to protect my Samsung Galaxy S2 from virus attacks.

Is there any third party s/w need to be installed (or) It was under protection by default?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

There are many AV's on the market. Here's one of the most popular.
https://market.android.com/details?...ult#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hbnRpdmlydXMiXQ..

Although, in my experience, you don't really need an Anti-virus on android just yet. While viruses are becoming more popular, I wouldn't exactly say it's a crisis just yet.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Perfect timing......:laugh:. Just got a pop-up informing me that my AV has been updated. 

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.avast.android.mobilesecurity


----------



## SateeshChowdary (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you guys

No problem with my lovely smart SSG2. Love it.

will install AV soon. Keep updating on the same thread


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

AV-Test - Malware Protection For Android, March 2012


> AV-TEST has inspected 41 different virus scanners for Android with regard to their detection performance. Close to two thirds of these scanners are not yet suitable for use as reliable products and identify less than 65% of the 618 types of malware tested. The mobile versions of well-known desktop products were mostly evaluated as good or very good.
> 
> You can find the detailed test report here: http://www.av-test.org/fileadmin/pdf/avtest_2012-02_android_anti-malware_report_english.pdf


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Theres also this one
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS56cmdpdS5hbnRpdmlydXMiXQ..
I use it on my Samsung Epic and I have had friends tell me it works on the Galixy2's also. real light foot print too, uses almost no battery.


----------

